# Hitachi WH10DL - My New Favorite Drill-Driver



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Hitachi WH10DL “Micro” impact driver performs well beyond it’s diminuitive size. It features a 10.8 volt (12 volt max) 1.5Ah Lithium Ion battery technology and has a whopping 840 in/lbs of torque, an impact feature, an LED light, reversible variable speed (400 rpm max operating speed), and weighs in at a mere 2.2 lbs. The WH10DL includes two batteries, 40 minute charger, and a nice hard side carrying case. For new tools, Hitachi offers a lifetime warranty on their Li-Ion cordless tools, and a full 2 year warranty on batteries. I picked it up as a refurb on sale for $59 plus s/h from Reconditioned Sales, so warranty is only 1 year on this unit.


At 2.2 pounds and a handle with a 5-1/2” circumference, the WH10DL is really comfortable and easy to control. The best part is that it has surprising power, and the impact feature is something you’ve got to experience to appreciate. The impact feature essentially applies a rotational hammering force that kicks in automatically when the driver lugs under load. That feature adds a tremendous amount of driving ability with much less force than a traditional driver without the impact feature. The impact feature is also a terrific ally when trying to remove stuck or rusted screws and bolts. I also find that I strip the heads on far fewer screws as a result of the impact driver. The WH10DL isn’t likely to drive long 1/4” lag bolts in hard maple for very long compared to a full 18v heavyweight driver, but it’s plenty capable of driving and removing 2” drywall screws in hardwood, deck screws, and most common sizes of threaded fasteners with relative ease, which is exactly what the majority of my needs are.


The WH10DL feels great in hand, runs strong, holds a charge well, and recharges quickly. There’s not much not to like, but I do have one significant complaint…the exclusion of an on-board bit holder is a fairly significant omission. It’s hard for me to imagine how or why Hitachi would have left out such a convenient and common feature that’s found on most other cordless drill drivers. 



Overall I’m pretty happy with it and it’s easily my favorite go-to driver now. Hard to beat for $65 to my door.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my Hit. drill/driver and impact driver....and miter saw....and router for that matter. Sounds like a tough little bugger. Can't beat that price.


----------

